# Word of the Day: Bacchanalia



## debodun (Sep 17, 2020)

Bacchanalia (noun) -  drunken revelry, an orgy. Derived from the Roman festival of Bacchus celebrated with dancing, song, and carousing.  Many a college frat party turns into a bacchanalia.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 17, 2020)

I've never attended a bacchanalia in my life time.

Yes,, I live under a rock.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 17, 2020)

me too!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2020)

I had to shut my oldest Sons  graduation party down before it came a bacchanalia. Got pretty wild at times.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 17, 2020)

Some of my favourite bronze works by Clodion, are Bacchanalia Sculptures.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 17, 2020)

From what I remember, the '70s were one big bacchanalia!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes, I agree that bacchanalia was prevalent in the 70s.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm having a bacchanalia at my place, and you're all invited!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 10, 2021)

Bacchanal group after Clodion circa 1850 (in terracotta)







Dancing Bacchantes and Putti after Clodion (in bronze)


----------



## RubyK (Jun 15, 2021)

I've attended some wild parties in my younger days but don't believe they could be classified as _bacchanalias._


----------

